
The 1920 British air bombing campaign in Iraq - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29441383
======
lotsofmangos
Rob Newman's History of Oil has an interesting take on this. I would strongly
recommend having a look.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sehmmzbi3UI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sehmmzbi3UI)

------
srcmap
One thing is different now compare to 1920: Media. Up until 10-15 years ago
the western government can easily control the media message via a few
newspapers, tv stations, especially during a war.

But nowadays, they are hundred of satellite channels all over the worlds,
millions of people on every war zone with HDR capable cellphone. Search for
Ukraine, Syria war in YouTube and one can easily hundred of hours of HD war
flight video on all sides of the conflicts.

It is not easy for US or British government to control the war messages
anymore.

It used to be when Bush mentioned WMD, CNN, ABC, CBS, NBC and BBC will repeat
the messages over and over again. It much less the case now.

~~~
netcan
That's possible to overstate or overestimate.

It's a complicated change. We have incredible access. But attention is still
limited. Signal to noise is a problem when we are only partially engaged. 21st
century confirmation bias in the form of information bubbles and internet
speed rumor mils are a problem when me are more engaged, especially
ideologically or politically.

We see China exercising a seemingly significant hold over public perceptions
with relatively simple to bypass internet censorship. There are subtler
versions elsewhere.

Even the shrill accusations of false flags, misdirections and complex
misinformation may have some grains of truth.

The world may not be as naive. But, it's not like we have a truth button even
today.

------
crazychrome
It all happened before and it will happen again.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boxer_Rebellion](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boxer_Rebellion)

~~~
skrebbel
I'm not a genius. Care to elaborate?

~~~
valarauca1
The Boxer Revolution was caused by a group of people feeling marginalized by
extra-national and extra-cultural sources that were colonizing, shaping, and
influencing their culture at home. Via largely economic routes.

On top of this foreign powers were playing politics in China's back yard.
Knocking over leaders, helping corrupt officials be appointed, etc. All in
order to facilitate trade, or national influence into regions.

Except instead of Tea, Porcelain, and Silk. Its oil (this time).

~~~
crazychrome
On the other side of the story, both Boxers and ISIS are not "civilised"
according to modern standard: Boxers executed foreign missionaries and Chinese
christians including children and women.

Furthermore, both Boxer Rebellion/Revolution and ISIS provoked even higher
degree of foreign intervention. In the summer of 1900, the Eight-Nation
(Austria-Hungary, France, Germany, Italy, Japan, Russia, the United Kingdom,
and the United States) Alliance was formed to "relieved the siege of
diplomatic legations" in Beijing. During the time, the Summer Palace was
destroyed again (the first time was by British and French expeditionary forces
during the 2nd Opium War, in 1860). I don't know what historic heritage left
in Iraq now but it will certainly gone within 12 months.

Based on Chinese history, I'd predict:

1) Iraq (maybe the whole mid-east area) will fall into full warlord state for
decades.

2) A new secular force will emerge with extreme left ideology, just like
Chinese Communist Party.

3) The new secular force will obtain nuclear power.

4) The new secular force will largely destroy the Islamic culture as we know
today.

------
iwwr
We create ever bigger dragons overseas which we then need to slay. Will this
cycle be stopped by 'one last intervention'?

